# مواقع أبحاث مع كلمة السر



## ماهر ابو خلف (24 أغسطس 2007)

*
*
*أبحاث* *علمية وطبية متوفرة هنا**. 
*
* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**
**هذه كلمات مرور* *لمواقع فيها اهم آلات البحث التي تعطي مقالات كاملة** 
**طبعا طبية وعلمية--- الموقع به محركات بحث ومنها** 
science direct
search primer
**الرابط**:
http://luce.sunymaritime.edu:2048/menu 
**كلمة السر**: 
000034638
**أتمنى لكم* *التوفيق**

**هذا* *موقع**

blackwell-synergy
http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/
**اسم* *المستخدم** : 
uasinaloa 
**كلمة السر**: 
uasinaloa
Make $95,000 Now !

** 
**أقدم لكم موقع* *رائع أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه في تجميع المادة العلمية** 
http://www.alkhazindar.com.sa/onlinejournals/first.asp
**اسم* *المستخدم**: kingsaud

**كلمة السر**: univlibrary
*

 *ادعوا إلنا و* *لاختنا التي كتبت هل موضوع** 
منقول*​


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (25 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على الجهود


----------



## ابواسعد (25 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوكم عضو جديد اريد ان استفيد واتعلم علي ايدي المهندسين العرب الكرام وانشاء الله نبادلكم المعلومات التي تفيدكم


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين على التعاون والمشاركة 
إذا تمكن كل واحد منا يقدم ولو شيئ بسيط
بنصير أعلم ناس وبنتقدم بسرعة كبيرة


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على المواقع المهمة


----------



## محمود العبدلي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على المواقع المفيدة


----------



## rm118 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx alot


----------



## mr.hamad2 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لك ياأخي وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك لمساعدتك إخوانك الطلاب

في الموقع الأول ماهو Id


----------



## غدير السواد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك:85:


----------



## معاذ الكمالي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على المواقع


----------



## azizi_1 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدالله الصايدي (13 يناير 2008)

many thanks


----------



## Chemist (15 يناير 2008)

Thanks Alot


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر و الاحترام اخي الكريم و عسى القادم اكثر و احسن


----------



## ارماجيدون (12 مارس 2008)

مشششششششششششششكور


----------



## mada2000 (12 مارس 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssss alot my brotyer maher,but pls i wante the id of the first site


----------



## mahmoudhawa (14 أغسطس 2009)

*ده موقع مفيد لباسوردات المواقع*

http://www.sciencetrain.com


----------



## ammar majeed (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جزيل الشكر على هذه المواقع ومفاتيحها


----------

